
Facebook can not distinguish man boobs from female boobs - mgiannopoulos
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10155521799250210&id=566580209&set=a.10150759387635210.449092.566580209&notif_t=feedback_reaction_generic&notif_id=1508014523324843&ref=m_notif
======
alexnewman
Good otherwise is just sexist. Just because the law cares doesn’t mean we
should. Let’s not prohibit female bodies

